# How quickly do HCG levels drop?



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi

Since my BFP last week, things have not been very great.  I have had a lot of pain and spotting, mainly brown but some red.  This is very similar to what happened last time so am not at all hopeful.  Am still doing pregnancy tests which are coming up strongly positive, and am wondering if anyone knows how long - if the baby is no longer alive - it would likely be before this would show up on a test.  My HCG level on Tuesday was over 1000.

I will phone clinic soon but just wondered if anyone could give me an idea on this.  Obviously the positive HPTs are making me still feel hopeful but I suspect this is a false hope in the circumstances.

Thanks.


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Northern Sky,

I really don't know the answer to your question but I suspect from what I read the answer is that it differs from person to person.  I have just m/c and I was warned I would miscarry at a scan on 9th March.  The m/c actually happened 3 weeks later and today I got my first negative HPT.  My beta at it's highest though was 9000.

Good luck - bleeding and cramping are very common but I understand your worries.

Sam


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Am not convinced that you have miscarried at this point as the discharge could be implantation bleeding.
HCG can easily stay in the body for quite a while until a miscarriage has actually happened and once a full bleed occurs it is normally about 7-10 days to go down completely.
I would ask your clinic to repeat your blood test so that you know for sure.

Ruth


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Hun

I would not waste time worrying phone the doc tomorrow and explain your fears and ask for a repeat test or you will worry yourself sick.  I hope everything is ok honey. xxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi 

Ive blowen you loads of bubble to give you all the luck in the world and pray you are not going through a mc again.
Loads and loads of luck and best wishes for the next 9 months

Alison xxxx


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you-
I would phone the dr tomorrow and have a repeat blood test
Lots of luck 
Petal xxx


----------



## Montanna (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Hunny,

Im sorry to hear what you are going through! Although i cannot answer your question, i can be here for you and try my best to reasure you babe.
As others have said, bleeding and cramping is very normal in early pregnancy so you should try to remember that when you feel at your lowest!
We are all here for you, and you will be in my thoughts and prayers for sure babes.

Hope everything turns out just fine.
Let us know hun.

XXXXXXXXXX Montanna XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the advice (and the bubbles) 

Phoned clinic today and they are not going to repeat the blood test just yet.  Instead they have advised me to rest as much as possible and keep a close eye on things.  If I do get significantly more bleeding then they will do my bloods again.

Now I just need to figure out what to tell my boss about why I will not be at work tomorrow....


----------

